# [ Jan. 2014 ] Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort Feb 24-28 (4 nights ONLY)



## Jimbo (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a 7 night reservation in Lake Tahoe and can't use all 7 nights.  I will be using it for the first 3 nights (Feb 21 and checking out Feb 24).  You can have my studio deluxe unit for the remainder of my reservation (Feb 24 - 28).

This studio deluxe condo has one queen bed with a love seat sofa, flat screen TV, and a desk/dining table for two. The kitchenette provides a mini fridge, sink, microwave, two burner stove, toaster, and a coffee maker. The bathroom includes a shower/tub combination. This room type accommodates only two people.

Good opportunity to extend your week in Tahoe at a reasonable price.  OR come up for a few days to get away from it all.  Only $200 for the 4 nights!  I will put you on the reservation and make sure you have your parking taking care of.  Also, I will have the resort do a complete cleaning when I check out so you can check in and get the same service as I do.

Lastly, this resort is going through extensive renovations in the main lobby area so the pool/ fitness center is not available.  The community pool and fitness center are only about a mile away and all you have to do is show your room key!


----------



## Jimbo (Jan 11, 2014)

If you are interested in this but can only take it for 3 nights please let me know.  I'd like to cover cleaning fees and some of the cost from my maintenance fee so I am thinking $165 but we can talk.

This is prime time skiing!  I'd love to see someone get a good trip to Lake Tahoe out of this.


----------



## Jimbo (Jan 17, 2014)

*Lake Tahoe in Feb*

Bumping this to the top...

$200 OBO


----------



## Jimbo (Jan 26, 2014)

Bump again...


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 8, 2014)

Getting close to this trip and wondering if anyone can take advantage of these 4 days?

$200 OBO


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 22, 2014)

*Just had a great day of skiing at Heavenly*

What a great day on the slopes at Heavenly.  The deluxe studio is still available for this Monday through Friday.

If interested make me an offer...


----------



## share012 (Nov 12, 2014)

what resort? how far from skiing?  heavenly or what?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 12, 2014)

This Ad was for Feb. 24, 2014 - it was posted 10 mos. ago - Jan. 10, 2014.  When you look at posts, be sure you check out the posting date, before you respond.


----------

